# Useful Link to Morocco Touring Database



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I am trying to get to Morocco later this year on a Harley Davidson. The link below I have found very useful concerning ferries, borders travel in morocco etc.

Aimed at the more adventurous who travel without a chaperone. Also aimed at motorcyclists primarily, but most is just as relevent for 4 wheels.

http://www.ukgser.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89396

Hope it is of some use to those interested.

PS anyone fancy joining me on a 3 week bike trip to Marrakech in Oct, let me know, the mate I was going with is having trouble getting LOA from home.... :roll:


----------



## Irene-and-Tim (Aug 23, 2006)

Morocco is a popular destination for HDs. I met Ian Mutch of MAG fame riding his HD in Ouarzazate. On another trip he went as far as Mali.

http://theroad.mag-uk.org/issue8/features/2/

Tim


----------



## TonyG44 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll be there
if you want to get in touch
e mail is [email protected]

not on a HD but in a VW so i could make you a brew

cheers

Tony


----------

